

Should I become a project manager? - dan_sim
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2009/should-i-become-a-project-manager-mailbag/

======
joubert
A little light on content?

~~~
johnl
It's a broad topic for sure. Project management is more an art than a science.
I would almost say you need more sales skills than technical skills to be
successful and enjoy it.

